# Iphone 4S zeigt HSDPA als 3G an?



## NexusEXE (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe mir da iphone 4s gekauft und es unterstützt ja bekanntlich alles ausser LTE also auch HSDPA. Bei allen Regionen bei dem mein galaxy s 2 H hatte zeigt das iphone 3G an. Zeigt das iphone immer 3G an?


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Oktober 2012)

Das iPhone zeigt immer nur 3G an. Das ist also normal.


----------



## NexusEXE (11. Oktober 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Das iPhone zeigt immer nur 3G an. Das ist also normal.



Ok vielen Dank!


----------



## boyka (12. Oktober 2012)

aber ist jetzt nix schlimmes. zeigt halt nur an, das dein dual band an ist.
also umts und normales gsm netz.
erst bei nutzung bezahlst du was. es sei das du eine data flat hast. dan nix.


----------

